# raising screw in fuse amps



## hgih (Feb 9, 2007)

i was wondering if it was safe to raise the screw in fuses in my house from 15amps to 20 amps safely? thanks


----------



## Hick (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm NOT a "Sparky"(electrician), but I'm pretty sure fuses are rated according to the guage of wire they are wired to. Meaning, "NO", IMHO you would be running the risk of overloading the wireing and possible fire.


----------



## hgih (Feb 9, 2007)

thanks for for the info hick


----------

